# The colors of the mini iPod.



## MikeXpop (Jan 6, 2004)

Okay, I decided to post this as a separate thread instead of the official thread because I want to read a more uniformed discussion about specifically the COLORS of the iPod mini's.

Seriously... Didn't apple get over this phase in 2001? Since then, apple products (or at least macs) have had a specific color scheme: White for consumer, and metallic for professional. The iPod kind of had both, if you consider the backside metallic. When I was reading rumors about the mini iPods, I laughed off the multi-colored part. But they actually went ahead and did it! Do you think this is the first baby step into a new coloring scheme or what?


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 6, 2004)

i think the colors can be cool. but maybe make a model where you can change the color, like the xpress covers on the nokias? get one ipod, and get 3 or 4 mini covers for it. that'd be more cool 
i'd go for the platinum one.. if i was buying one.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2004)

Fruity colors are out.  Metallic pastels are in, apparently.  Go yuppies and Generation Y!


----------



## evildan (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm not happy with the colors either. I think Apple should have stuck with the white/metallic look. But as Steve said, the photos might not do it justice.


----------



## MikeXpop (Jan 6, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> i think the colors can be cool. but maybe make a model where you can change the color, like the xpress covers on the nokias? get one ipod, and get 3 or 4 mini covers for it. that'd be more cool
> i'd go for the platinum one.. if i was buying one.



Well, no doubt skins are coming, as they came for the other generation iPods. Personally I'd like to see a white or a black one.

And crapdevil, when I look at them, it seems to me they're more pastel then metallic. What metal is pink?


----------



## turncoat (Jan 6, 2004)

I think they should have gone with more bold anodizing. There are much brighter and more possibilities, but their research people would know better I suppose


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2004)

MikeXpop said:
			
		

> And crapdevil, when I look at them, it seems to me they're more pastel then metallic. What metal is pink?



Technically, none of those pastel colors are comprised by the metal -- they're anodized on the metal...   I'm assuming they'll have a metallic finish to them, kind of like the AlBook -- it's not grey, it's metallic grey!

I'll have to see one in person, but to me, the photos on Apple's site make them look metallicky.  Yes, pink metallic.  Blue metallic.  Puke green metallic... they're metallic, dammit!


----------



## Studio Zero (Jan 6, 2004)

The colors suck.  The anodized stuff looks like riceboy crap you'd see slapped on an 88 Honda Civic.


----------



## MikeXpop (Jan 6, 2004)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Technically, none of those pastel colors are comprised by the metal -- they're anodized on the metal...   I'm assuming they'll have a metallic finish to them, kind of like the AlBook -- it's not grey, it's metallic grey!
> 
> I'll have to see one in person, but to me, the photos on Apple's site make them look metallicky.  Yes, pink metallic.  Blue metallic.  Puke green metallic... they're metallic, dammit!



Sorry, I should have been more specific. I was talking about the color choices, not how they look on the miniPod. To put it another way, if those colors were in a box of crayola crayons, it would have the title "pastels" instead of "metals".

I agree with you completely though. I'm heading off to the Apple store for some minor repairs on the iBook on Saturday. I'll be able to see what they look like in person then.

EDIT: I re-read your original post and you said "metallic pastels". It's going to be one of those years...  ::sleepy::


----------



## adambyte (Jan 6, 2004)

I think the finish (metallic) of the iPod minis and the colors are quite spiffy looking. Granted, most of us old farts are probably over the the whole "flavors" thing, but I know my cousins (twin girls at the age of teeny-bopperness) will probably just be pining for these things. I dunno their favorite colors, but I think they'll each find a color they want. The colors definitely aren't for the hard-core geeks, but for people like my cousins (incredibly fashion-concious).


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jan 6, 2004)

My opinion, and the general consensus around the office is that the colors are hideous. I don't see the iPod minis as being a big seller. The hideous colors aside, why would someone pay $249 for a 4GB player when they can get the 15GB player for $299. The only benefits of the 4GB player are 1) size (and the difference between the two isn't that great), and 2) flash format is better suited for people who get "physical" with their iPods.

So, in essence, these things should have been targeted to those who work out and need a portable music solution. Instead, they look like they were marketed towards 12 year old school girls. Last time I checked, my 12 year niece didn't have $249 to blow on a portable music player.

My guess is that these iPods will be reworked (in more acceptable colors) faster than the Lime iBook disappeared from the shelves.


----------



## kendall (Jan 7, 2004)

its scary what colors millions of dollars worth of research will get you.


----------



## mightyjlr (Jan 7, 2004)

serpicolugnut said:
			
		

> The only benefits of the 4GB player are 1) size (and the difference between the two isn't that great), and 2) flash format is better suited for people who get "physical" with their iPods.


For some reason everyone thinks the minipod is flash based, when in fact it has a hard drive in it.  I will be buying a silver minipod because I pretty much just keep my 40 gig ipod in my car, and the minipod is a nice little player to run with, 1) because of the size and 2) because the buttons are easier to operate with one hand, and in my opinion they should use that design on the rest of the ipods.  I am not a big fan of paying $249 for it, it should have been $199, but oh well, Apple was never cheap, and it IS the smallest large capacity mp3 player on the market.


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

I think the colors are more suitable for the Mini's target market.  They go right along with the multicolored George Foreman Grills and tiny Nokia phones.


----------



## applewhore (Jan 7, 2004)

I thought the minipod (can't be bothered with iPod mini - oh, ****, I just did!) was one of the only interesting things in the keynote...

I'll be taking an anodised silver one with arm strap when they're available - purely for gym use (my 40GB is too big / delicate / and I don't need more than 1,000 songs to work out to at any one time!)

my girlfriend wants the pink one for her birthday in two weeks (she'll have to wait!) - why?  "it's beautiful", and will fit in her handbag - she wouldn't use an iPod for backup anyway...

I've just got to get one of my American buddies to buy them for me now, and ship them to me - 'cos I'm not paying non-US prices!

True, we were all expecting a $100 price tag (but didn't Steve warn us when he said "we'd love to make a $100 iPod, but just now we don't know how to do it"?) - I guess it's true - "Don't expect too much, and you won't be disappointed"!

The colours are going to lure a lot of younger people into the brand - and they're the future, after all...


----------



## symphonix (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm expect these will look fantastic, as only anodised aluminium can. I have a couple of items in the colour-anodised aluminium (Maglite, Fuel canister, Walkman) and they all look great and are very resilient. They don't pick up scratches easily, either.

I'm rather tempted to get a gold one, though it looks like I have a fair wait since their worldwide release isn't until April, and even then I will wait for the first price-cut or spec update rather than buy the first generation.


----------



## Cat (Jan 7, 2004)

I want a silver one (after the first price drop ...) to go with my powerbook! White iPods are foor iBook users!


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 7, 2004)

Surely nobody is going to get the gold one.  Well except maybe some bling-bling RnB types, hmm.

I also think the green looks pretty bad, but the personally I think green should stick to nature and stay out of man made things.

I'd be tempted by the Silver, Pink or Blue though, but can't really justify buying one.


----------



## applewhore (Jan 7, 2004)

lnoelstorr said:
			
		

> Surely nobody is going to get the gold one.  Well except maybe some bling-bling RnB types, hmm.
> 
> I also think the green looks pretty bad, but the personally I think green should stick to nature and stay out of man made things.
> 
> I'd be tempted by the Silver, Pink or Blue though, but can't really justify buying one.


I live in Dubai - I bet the gold ones sell well here...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2004)

I think the platinum (looks more platinum than silver in the pics) would look great with a pb. But 4 G sounds small after the 20 G .. and it's not that much smaller, sizewise. Hm.. place for a poll...


----------



## applewhore (Jan 7, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> I think the platinum (looks more platinum than silver in the pics) would look great with a pb. But 4 G sounds small after the 20 G .. and it's not that much smaller, sizewise. Hm.. place for a poll...


4GB IS small after 10/15/20/30 or 40GB, but different things for different people, no?

Not everyone wants to back up their hard drives on to an iPod and not everyone's got that much music that they want to carry around with them (looking in my library, I've got 25.65GB = 4,326 songs = 13.2 days of never hearing the same song twice!!!)  I don't think that I'm "normal" in that respect!

As for size, have you tried picking up 0.5" of business cards - it's unbelievable - any smaller and most men wouldn't be able to get their thumbs to operate it!

I like the miniPod - the only thing I'm not sure about is the apparently sharp top and bottom edges (looks very much like the finish on my first 5GB lump of an iPod)which have since been rounded off in later models...

$250 / £150 doesn't look too bad to me - but as you said, the prices should drop within 6 months or so...


----------



## madchemist (Jan 7, 2004)

I think they will look better in person than onscreen. Im reserving judgement until I see one in the alloy.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 7, 2004)

i want to see those life as well.

but they dont look like business card size. this is a comparison to real ipod.

a normal business card is not 3,5" x wide.


edit: you can choose all colors and options that you like in the poll.


----------



## applewhore (Jan 7, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> i want to see those life as well.
> 
> but they dont look like business card size. this is a comparison to real ipod.
> 
> ...


My business cards are exactly 3.5" x 2"!  Perhaps they're not normal, but they're the same size as all the ones I've been given by other people (except for graphic designers!)    

I'll post a pic tomorrow of one next to a ruler!

Night all...


----------



## NielZ (Jan 7, 2004)

I think the colors are kinda girlish, except for the silver & blue one. These colors don't have a 'cool guy' look, but that ís the market Apple is pointing at. The silver one is good, the rest is well-well. Could be better.


----------



## bookem (Jan 7, 2004)

I'd go with the silver or possibly the blue one.  That's if I don't go for the 15Gb instead...........

Who on earth voted for the pink one?  Yukk.


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

NielZ said:
			
		

> I think the colors are kinda girlish, except for the silver & blue one. These colors don't have a 'cool guy' look, but that ís the market Apple is pointing at. The silver one is good, the rest is well-well. Could be better.


 What would you like, black and red?

Actually, that sounds cool...


----------



## applewhore (Jan 10, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> a normal business card is not 3,5" x wide.



sorry not to post yesterday, but it wouldn't give me the option to attach pics until now!

the dimensions look pretty similar to the new minipod to me!  

ed


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 10, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> i want to see those life as well.
> 
> but they dont look like business card size. this is a comparison to real ipod.
> 
> ...



The original iPod is the size of a deck of cards!!!  I just returned from an Xmas trip to Chicago and stopped by the Apple store there... the 3G iPods are TINY already, and the iPod Mini is MOST DEFINITELY the size of a business card.  They look a hell of a lot bigger than they really are on Apple's website.

3.5" x 2" is a standard size for business cards.  The iPod Mini is slighly longer than a business card -- 1/10th of an inch to be exact.  It is 0.5" deep, and is one of the smallest MP3 players I've ever seen with decent storage.


----------



## sur (Jan 14, 2004)

applewhore said:
			
		

> I've just got to get one of my American buddies to buy them for me now, and ship them to me - 'cos I'm not paying non-US prices!



so.. wait. if i had one of my american friends buy an ipod for me and ship it over here to germany, would i be able to recharge it? (since the power outlets have a different voltage) because if it was possible. there'd be nothing hindering me from such a purchase (my beloved min disc player kicked the bucked yesterday night...)


----------



## diablojota (Jan 14, 2004)

sur said:
			
		

> so.. wait. if i had one of my american friends buy an ipod for me and ship it over here to germany, would i be able to recharge it? (since the power outlets have a different voltage) because if it was possible. there'd be nothing hindering me from such a purchase (my beloved min disc player kicked the bucked yesterday night...)



You can also use the firewire port to charge on your Mac.

I may wait to see the HP iPod before purchasing.  That blue is a nice colour and offers a little relief from the sea of white that I've got going on with all my other Apple prods.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jan 15, 2004)

What threw me off was the white navigation on the bottom, it makes sense to me, but the colors look skinned on top in the pictures. 
This has its advantages because you can spot the navigation and screen easier than on the regular iPod at a glance.
Another thing i like is how the iPod and iPod mini work with both win and mac instead of seperate. If they used these colors in the eMac i'd be happy.


----------



## Arden (Jan 16, 2004)

Trust me... the mini iPods are not skinned in any way, unless you count the aluminum exterior as a "skin."


----------



## jeffrito (Jan 16, 2004)

I just ordered one.  Looking at my collection, I can fit the whole thing on the mini.  So, based on my listening taste the 4GB is plenty for those times I want music.  I guess the size depends on how much music you MUST carry around.  After all, how long would it take to sync and swap playlists?  Not long at all.  I think the mini has several things going for it.  Because of it's size you can easily put it in your shirt pocket or wear it around your neck.  Like a statement.  The colors and finish remind me of those '50s aluminium glasses.  Tiny is good.  AND, I ordered the pink one damnit.  And I'm a guy.  I hate it when people associate gender with physical properties like color.  (I also hate the term CHICK FLICK - get over it)  Enough about the GIRLY COLORS.  It's extremly cool.


----------



## bobbo (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, though the pink is not my favorite it definitely looks better in real life than on screen. I agree, the gold is bad, but the other ones are nice. And for are the people complaining about colors, what about the silver ones? Youre not complaining about the PowerBooks so if you don't want a color, go silver. I'mgetting one soon thinking of getting a green or a blue, probably blue, though it depends what shade of green it is. Is it grass/puke or is it darker?


----------



## evildan (Apr 13, 2004)

jeffrito, 

actually pink has become a 'man's color' this year. I just read an article in my local paper how the merchants are now stocking pink neckties, etc because of the demand. The shop owner said at first he resisted the ordering of pink merchandise, for fear it was just a fad. Now he seems to think that people are starting to see pink as a man's color too.

I myself never thought of wearing pink either way. I suppose I wouldn't be opposed to a pink iPod mini, but more then likely I'd get the silver.


----------



## speedfreak (Apr 13, 2004)

The colors are much nicer in person.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 13, 2004)

evildan said:
			
		

> actually pink has become a 'man's color' this year. I just read an article in my local paper how the merchants are now stocking pink neckties, etc because of the demand. The shop owner said at first he resisted the ordering of pink merchandise, for fear it was just a fad. Now he seems to think that people are starting to see pink as a man's color too.
> 
> I myself never thought of wearing pink either way. I suppose I wouldn't be opposed to a pink iPod mini, but more then likely I'd get the silver.



I thought I liked the silver one most. But compared to the others it looks a bit pale. I think in nature the ugliest (to my taste) would be the blue one. The green one looks too much like a mobile phone cover that I had on my nokia for years, I don't want that same (but nice) color again .. if the gold was more yellow, I'd like it more. So the pink kind of looks very cool .. looks more vibrant than the silver .. plus if I had a pink iPod mini, no one could any more tell me I wear no colors ... 

Heh. I think pink actually is a color that BOTH sexes can like at the moment .. maybe a bright red would look hot too. Or bright yellow.


----------



## jackdahi (Apr 13, 2004)

Colors are cool for kids! Just make sure the device looks good and works great.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Apr 1, 2005)

I know there are places that'll change the color of the iPod.

Are there similar places that do a good job of customising the color of the iPod mini?

I'd like to get a new iPod mini in either Gold or U2 iPod colors.

Kap


----------

